# Venomous for sale



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,

Sadly I am selling a few of my hots as I need to downsize due to moving house.
All are very healthy and feeding well on defrosts.
I am Dublin but am happy to deliver to the north, but not to the mainland (sorry).
Tried to put in classified section, but couldnt work out how to work it, sorry!


200 euro pair 1.1 Crotalus adamanteus Eastern Diamond Back Rattler
500 euro for group 2.3 Tropidolaemus wagleri Waglers Pit Viper
150 euro for both 0.2 Naja haje Egyptian Cobra

150 euro (45cm) Dwarf Caiman Paleosuchus palpebrosus
1200 euro (125cm) American Alligator Alligator mississippiensis


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

sarahjones98765 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sadly I am selling a few of my hots as I need to downsize due to moving house.
> All are very healthy and feeding well on defrosts.
> ...


Hi, how old are the adamanteus?


----------



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

*edb*

I have had then about 3 years


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

And did you have them from neonates?


----------



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

*edb*



AJ76 said:


> And did you have them from neonates?


Sorry, yes, purchased in Houten by my ex.


----------



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Gator*

Hi,
Alligator is sold and being dropped of this afternoon.
Thanks for all the interest in him


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Could you pm me your number Sarah as a friend is very intrested in the Cuviers.


----------



## regiuspythonus (Dec 9, 2011)

*waglers*

pmed re waglers no reply

many thanks


----------



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Sold so far*

Hello All pms replied to.

Waglers are reserved at the moment and may be colected saturday. If this does not materialise I will let everyone who enquired know. Priority is being given to people based in RoI or NI for convienience.

Thanks for all the enquiries.

Once these have been sold I will list the other animals I have for sale once I have a better idea of sapce.
Thanks


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Could you pm me your number Sarah as a friend is very intrested in the Cuviers.


----------



## sarahjones98765 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Remaining animals*

Hello,
Below are the remaining animals from this sort out.
I will probably have to pop a few others on later this week once I know how much space i have.

200 euro pair 1.1 Crotalus adamanteus Eastern Diamond Back Rattler
150 euro for both 0.2 Naja haje Egyptian Cobra


----------



## loughrey101 (Oct 29, 2012)

sarahjones98765 said:


> Hello,
> Below are the remaining animals from this sort out.
> I will probably have to pop a few others on later this week once I know how much space i have.
> 
> ...



Hi Sarah, I live in Westmeath and have been very passionate about venomous snakes all my life and keep harmless snakes myself. However I don't know of any Irish people who keep these venomous animals and I am interested in keeping them in time. But I believe that before I can do that I need to be taught how to handle and keep them safely. I guess you have extensive experience in keeping these as you seem to have quite a large collection. I'd love to know if you know of anyone in Ireland who can perhaps teach people who to safely handle these dangerous animals? I'd love to buy from you now but I believe that it is important to understand them and have a hands on knowledge of how to handle them first; I'd be happy to pay. Or how did you learn how to safely keep them? I'd really appreciate your reply, Chris


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I'm interested in the Naja Haje if you still have them.

Regards

Nigel


----------

